# dec.org.uk/



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope nothing more need be said.

dec.org.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

link not working.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link, support is definitely needed.

http://www.dec.org.uk/

Dave

*Edit;* the UK Government has just announced that it will match £ : £ the donations from the public.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

AND you can donate online via paypal. Doesn't take much to make a difference!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> link not working.
> 
> cabby


It was the address given by the BBC and it worked when typed in - just not recognised as a hyperlink I suppose.

Penguin's should work OK.

Rather staggered by reports that American planes landed to evacuate personnel but did not bring anything useful in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe they were close and were rushed in, also no supplies from the base they were at. be charitable, they are doing their best.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

and don't forget to fill in the form at the end if you are a taxpayer

Dick


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Did it all then got a message 'cannot process at this time


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Sent some money from my PayPal this afternoon, went through OK. Ticked the box for tax as well.
When you look at the poor sods out there, you realise we haven't really got any problems have we? Just imagine if you're left with absolutely NOTHING at all.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Done.
I worked on the Tsunami disaster and hoped never to have to do the same things again. 
The first two days are the time to be mobilized or leave the country open to the risk of typhoid and all the other nasties that will extend the time of required effort. It's so difficult to get help to everyone and some poor so and so has to make strategic decisions that will keep them awake for some time to come. 
Hear on the news that the child traffickers have moved in...vultures! 

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I logged into the dec.uk site; I'm trying to pay through PayPal, while I'm in France - and it just keeps sending me to the French PayPal website - where of courseI don't have an account.

Anyone know how I can get round this?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Only just got round to this,  but done now.  



Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter when you do it...you did it so be pleased that you will have made a difference.
It's such a dire situation and will get a lot worse before it gets better. makes my little problems seem so petty.

Terry


----------

